# Rockford Transfers Distribution to Hybrid Audio



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Rockford Transfers to Hybrid Audio Distribution of Brax, Helix | ceoutlook.com


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Finally Hybrid will make some real money selling real equipment.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Victor_inox said:


> Finally Hybrid will make some real money selling real equipment.




Really great gear !! Thanks Victor


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

Well "someone" had a better day than me ;-) 

Can an existing Hybrid dealer just order these up?

Checked in for updates. I would love to see some helix stuff is shops around me. Pretty much impossible now.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I wonder if he will keep them on Crutchfeild or take them to 12v


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

this makes a lot of sense to me, now hybrid has a few lines of amps and dsp to push with there product..and as stated above, now they can sell some really good gear lol..

I wonder if they will sell the brax matrix speakers and subs? or will they market amps and dsp only because it would compete with the hybrid drivers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

question greg... since it changed us distribution, will i still be able to get match, helix, and brax from our local rep? or is all of that changing?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

AWESOME GUYS!!!!


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats to you all!!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

DDfusion said:


> I wonder if he will keep them on Crutchfeild or take them to 12v



Crutchfeild is the ONLY online dealer.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> question greg... since it changed us distribution, will i still be able to get match, helix, and brax from our local rep? or is all of that changing?


Nothing is changing in where and who you buy your products from at a your level. 
Upsetting the apple cart was never in the business model. We have been fielding calls since Monday in regards to this very question. We are looking forward to working with your distribution center in Brooklyn. 

Tech support and customer service will be handled from our office in Cumming GA. For the next couple of weeks, Scott and I will be taking those calls. 
Joey Buwalda will be finishing his college in a couple weeks. He is joining the team to head up tech support and product information. I see another trip to Germany very soon for a Hybrid staff member. 

If your have any questions Nick, please ask. 

On a side note, the two amps I was able to pick out for my personal car have serial numbers (MX4) 0726 and (MX4) 0727. Pretty excited to say the least.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> this makes a lot of sense to me, now hybrid has a few lines of amps and dsp to push with there product..and as stated above, now they can sell some really good gear lol..
> 
> I wonder if they will sell the brax matrix speakers and subs? or will they market amps and dsp only because it would compete with the hybrid drivers.



We have the complete line of products in our warehouse now that Rockford Corp had . We took delivery on 4/21/2016. 

We have another shipment in transit from Germany as we speak. The Brax line of speakers are nothing less of what one would expect from German engineering. We have them in stock !!

"Effective April 25, Brax, Helix, and Match will now be managed under the name Audiotec Fischer Brands USA as a sister company to Hybrid Audio."


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> AWESOME GUYS!!!!



Mike, told something good was on the way !!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Winning!!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BlackHHR said:


> Nothing is changing in where and who you buy your products from at a your level.
> Upsetting the apple cart was never in the business model. We have been fielding calls since Monday in regards to this very question. We are looking forward to working with your distribution center in Brooklyn.
> 
> Tech support and customer service will be handled from our office in Cumming GA. For the next couple of weeks, Scott and I will be taking those calls.
> ...


Awesome. Any chance did you guys get any x2000.2s?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> Awesome. Any chance did you guys get any x2000.2s?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No Nick, I just went and checked for someone else. We have the GX2000 and the GX2400 in stock.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BlackHHR said:


> On a side note, the two amps I was able to pick out for my personal car have serial numbers (MX4) 0726 and (MX4) 0727. Pretty excited to say the least.


Absolutely great amps. I have serial numbers .. 001, 003 and 004. ;-)


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

6spdcoupe said:


> Absolutely great amps. I have serial numbers .. 001, 003 and 004. ;-)



Wow Don , you have 001 !!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm confused


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Angrywhopper said:


> I'm confused


About?


----------

